# Who is just plain sad for the world, for our country, for ourselves, for the whole stupid mess



## Aneeda72 (Apr 21, 2020)

I find that more and more I am just sad.  I watch the news less and less, I go out less and less as the virus increases more in my state.  I do more and more things to distract myself, to keep myself busy.  And yet, an underlying sadness is always there.  Who else is just plain sad?


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 21, 2020)

Yeah count me in too @Aneeda72....like you said the sadness just stays with me.....its heart breaking for sure....


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 21, 2020)

*Me Three.*...


----------



## Becky1951 (Apr 21, 2020)

Same here.


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 21, 2020)

It's just so unsettling to be in the present  situation ... a war with a hidden enemy,   and no one to take a shot at.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 21, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> It's just so unsettling to be in the present  situation ... a war with a hidden enemy,   and no one to take a shot at.


This is exactly how I've been describing it too...


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 21, 2020)

_Thousands of protesters have taken to the streets of North Carolina, Missouri, Alabama and Florida to demand governors bring an end to coronavirus lockdown rules and reopen the states for business. 

Revolts against stay-at-home orders across several US states continued Tuesday, as thousands of Americans disregarded social distancing rules to protest against the shutdowns that have left millions out of work but health experts insist are critical to saving lives amid the deadly outbreak. 

Protesters marched on downtown Raleigh in North Carolina throughout the day, gathering outside the General Assembly from 11am and filling Lane Street.

The ReOpenNC protest began just minutes after the state announced that another 34 people have been killed by coronavirus, marking the deadliest day North Carolina has so far seen during the pandemic. 


This marked the second week of protests in North Carolina, with Tuesday's event drawing a larger crowd of around 1,000 at its peak and political leaders joining in. 

Protesters were seen flouting social distancing altogether Tuesday, with people packing much closer together than the six feet guidelines and ignoring health warnings to wear masks. 






_


https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ina-Missouri-Alabama-demand-end-lockdown.html


----------



## Pecos (Apr 21, 2020)

Count my wife and I with you. This great sadness is going to last for a long time and that really has a compounding effect.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 21, 2020)

Depression is going to become a major concern for many....the longer this "stay at home" directive lasts.  Sitting around indoors with little other than the TV to consume the day is a sure recipe for depression.  If it takes another year, or more, for a cure to be found, I suspect there will be a sharp rise in mental issues.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 21, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> _Thousands of protesters have taken to the streets of North Carolina, Missouri, Alabama and Florida to demand governors bring an end to coronavirus lockdown rules and reopen the states for business.
> 
> Revolts against stay-at-home orders across several US states continued Tuesday, as thousands of Americans disregarded social distancing rules to protest against the shutdowns that have left millions out of work but health experts insist are critical to saving lives amid the deadly outbreak.
> 
> ...


This is why we have a bad reputation in so many other countries.  They expect that we are all self-centered and arrogant.  Having spent some time in Belgium, Italy, and France, I had people tell me that I surprised them - They assumed that I would be this way.  The experience taught me to not make broad assumptions about any population.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 21, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> It's just so unsettling to be in the present  situation ... a war with a hidden enemy,   and no one to take a shot at.


I feel the sadness, but it alternates with bouts of anger, and for me, that seems to be a healthier response.


----------



## Marlene (Apr 21, 2020)

One of my friends whom I had known since we were 5 years old died two days ago, and none of us who loved him can even give support to his wife and daughter.  This whole thing feels like we are in some horror movie with no discernable end.


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 22, 2020)

Know people who can't see their children or grand children and it's killing them mentally. Phone calls are nice but they are active people and I've known too many once in a 'home' wind up waiting for the end, it changes them just hanging around. This is what these stay at home orders are doing to many.


----------



## chic (Apr 22, 2020)

I feel anger and frustration mostly because the medical experts are refusing to see the bigger picture here. In my country and in my state, people are scared, financially devastated, and at their wits end.

The bills keep pouring in. There is no moratorium on income taxes, (just an extension) property taxes, utilities, cable, and Wifi and a $1,200 government check isn't going to help most of us at all. I'm depleting my savings to keep afloat. A friend of mine can not even open his property tax bill as he is retired and on limited income and his wife is now unemployed because of the virus.

Other countries have a better plan for their citizens but in the U.S. it's pretty grim and it's enough take you beyond sad all the way to outrage in a short space of time.

I understand doctors mean to save lives, but what if the condition of existence is not of value to the person saved? It's not sustainable to close every non essential business, allow people to face food shortages and hunger and force people to live six feet apart forever. Why can't they see this and address our concerns?

It would be refreshing to see the great minds devise a plan that satisfies all these needs but so far I'm not seeing this happen at all. I'm beyond sad. 

And it's my birthday. I had hoped for better than this.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 22, 2020)

chic said:


> I feel anger and frustration mostly because the medical experts are refusing to see the bigger picture here. In my country and in my state, people are scared, financially devastated, and at their wits end.
> 
> The bills keep pouring in. There is no moratorium on income taxes, (just an extension) property taxes, utilities, cable, and Wifi and a $1,200 government check isn't going to help most of us at all. I'm depleting my savings to keep afloat. A friend of mine can not even open his property tax bill as he is retired and on limited income and his wife is now unemployed because of the virus.
> 
> ...


I just wish my check would come.  But happy birthday, next year will be better, I hope.


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 22, 2020)

Chic - Happy Birthday.  Hope you can find some small happiness in your day.


----------



## IrisSenior (Apr 22, 2020)

Yes it is a sad thing. What keeps me going is that I WILL eventually see my daughter and grandkids, the rest of my siblings and that keeps my hopes up as we continue the lock down. I am not smart enough to decide if everyone else is doing the right decision. I only know that this kind of thing should pull us together and not take us apart. Time will tell.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 22, 2020)

"Scunnered" is a word we sometimes use here. It is used in different contexts , but generally conveys that you are heartily sick and tired of something.  
I'm sick of the same gloomy news every day. I'm sick of "experts" who can't agree. I'm sick of politicians making this a political issue instead of pulling together...  But it's  all the little things that really "scunner" me. Can't go shopping with Mrs.L because they only allow one family member into stores (this is an easy one to cheat), can't get a haircut, can't go out for lunch or a beer  etc...

In many ways, we're having it easy here, but the cumulative effect of all the small and sometimes petty restrictions are building up.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 22, 2020)

I suppose this will make me unpopular, but there are a few benefits to the current situation. Everywhere is much quieter, with so little traffic. I went into town yesterday and I was able to cross the roads without using the pedestrian crossings, without breathing in petrol fumes. 
The shops are only allowing two customers at a time, so you get first class service and no waiting at the cashpoint.

Where I live is usually very noisy with children running wild and causing trouble. It's been so peaceful, I haven't had to keep checking to see what the little brats are doing.

I shall be sorry when life returns to normal.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 22, 2020)

Moving back to the cabin has helped greatly
No TV
No news
No corona crud

But, the thoughts linger

What in hell is gonna happen to the economy
...to the world

Will there ever be a cure, or will it pop up again and again

Conclusion;

It's gonna take awhile...a long while

The world has been thru tougher stuff, but not so informed
Sometimes information is more devastating than the event

Y'all hang in there


----------



## IrisSenior (Apr 22, 2020)

I agree with you mostly Rosemarie except the children and life returning to normal. There are 3 kids next door that jump on a trampoline in their backyard and I love to her their voices and laughter. They don't cause trouble. I will NOT be sorry when life returns to normal. I just want to see what normal will be.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 22, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> I suppose this will make me unpopular, but there are a few benefits to the current situation. Everywhere is much quieter, with so little traffic. I went into town yesterday and I was able to cross the roads without using the pedestrian crossings, without breathing in petrol fumes.
> The shops are only allowing two customers at a time, so you get first class service and no waiting at the cashpoint.
> 
> Where I live is usually very noisy with children running wild and causing trouble. It's been so peaceful, I haven't had to keep checking to see what the little brats are doing.
> ...


And the people who are dying, the jobs and families destroyed, the countries in crisis?  They mean nothing to you?  Not mad, just disappointed and surprised that you do not see beyond yourself.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2020)

IrisSenior said:


> Yes it is a sad thing. What keeps me going is that I WILL eventually see my daughter and grandkids, the rest of my siblings and that keeps my hopes up as we continue the lock down. I am not smart enough to decide if everyone else is doing the right decision. I only know that this kind of thing should pull us together and not take us apart. Time will tell.


 this is my great concern too...I'm absolutely fearful that given that my daughter is living in Spain, a country ravaged by this pandemic, that neither of us will ever be able to fly to see each other again...


----------



## Sunny (Apr 22, 2020)

> What in hell is gonna happen to the economy
> ...to the world
> 
> Will there ever be a cure, or will it pop up again and again



I don't think it's as hopeless as all that, Gary.  This will end as soon as there is a vaccine.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 22, 2020)

I'm trying to adjust to the'new normal'.I don't watch much of the 24/7 cable news coverage,I switch to other channels
There is only 1 person I blame for what's happened to our country,he lives in the WH


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 22, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> this is my great concern too...I'm absolutely fearful that given that my daughter is living in Spain, a country ravaged by this pandemic, that neither of us will ever be able to fly to see each other again...


but why do you think that? I have children in America and Europe,and they are already talking about having a big family reunion once this is all over.
We are experiencing the consequences of global travel and this may make people more wary of visiting other countries in future. However, we will resume our visits abroad, but we may be more aware of the potential dangers. 
We have all become so accustomed to getting on a plane and travelling to more or less wherever we wish. If we all make face masks and hand sanitisers part of our travel kit, there may be less chance of this happening again.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 22, 2020)

IrisSenior said:


> I agree with you mostly Rosemarie except the children and life returning to normal. There are 3 kids next door that jump on a trampoline in their backyard and I love to her their voices and laughter. They don't cause trouble. I will NOT be sorry when life returns to normal. I just want to see what normal will be.


Don't misunderstand me. I like children and have had three of my own. I enjoy listening to them playing. However, I live in a rough area where the children are what is now labelled 'feral'. They do cause a lot of trouble not just to me but others as well. 
Unless you have experienced it, you wouldn't appreciate how peaceful it is just now, not having to worry about they are vandalising or setting fire to.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 22, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> but why do you think that? I have children in America and Europe,and they are already talking about having a big family reunion once this is all over.
> We are experiencing the consequences of global travel and this may make people more wary of visiting other countries in future. However, we will resume our visits abroad, but we may be more aware of the potential dangers.
> We have all become so accustomed to getting on a plane and travelling to more or less wherever we wish. If we all make face masks and hand sanitisers part of our travel kit, there may be less chance of this happening again.


Lol, I haven’t become accustomed to international travel or traveling to wherever I wished.  That takes money, I don’t have that kind of money.  I’ve never had that kind of money.  I never will have that kind of money.  But if I get the gosh dang stimulus check I will travel to the store and get a new vacuum.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 22, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Lol, I haven’t become accustomed to international travel or traveling to wherever I wished.  That takes money, I don’t have that kind of money.  I’ve never had that kind of money.  I never will have that kind of money.  But if I get the gosh dang stimulus check I will travel to the store and get a new vacuum.


Nor me. My childhood was spent travelling so I'm a home bod now. I was speaking generally, not me personally.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 22, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> Don't misunderstand me. I like children and have had three of my own. I enjoy listening to them playing. However, I live in a rough area where the children are what is now labelled 'feral'. They do cause a lot of trouble not just to me but others as well.
> Unless you have experienced it, you wouldn't appreciate how peaceful it is just now, not having to worry about they are vandalising or setting fire to.


WOW, feral children.  Are they like feral cats, picked up, neutered, and returned?  What a horrid label to pin on a child, a human being.  Such a label would never work here.  Who gave them that label?  Cause I have a label for them.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 22, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> WOW, feral children.  Are they like feral cats, picked up, neutered, and returned?  What a horrid label to pin on a child, a human being.  Such a label would never work here.  Who gave them that label?  Cause I have a label for them.


Not me, I'm just quoting the term others use. You surely have such children in your country, just use a different term for them. Children whose parents have given them no guidance, no moral code, who do nothing but cause a nuisance.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 22, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> I suppose this will make me unpopular, but there are a few benefits to the current situation. Everywhere is much quieter, with so little traffic. I went into town yesterday and I was able to cross the roads without using the pedestrian crossings, without breathing in petrol fumes.
> The shops are only allowing two customers at a time, so you get first class service and no waiting at the cashpoint.
> 
> Where I live is usually very noisy with children running wild and causing trouble. It's been so peaceful, I haven't had to keep checking to see what the little brats are doing.
> ...


Way to look for the positives - less noise, less traffic, less air pollution - Happy Earth Day!


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 22, 2020)

Empty said:


> Way to look for the positives - less noise, less traffic, less air pollution - Happy Earth Day!


Thank you for realising that was what I was trying to do!!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 22, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> Not me, I'm just quoting the term others use. You surely have such children in your country, just use a different term for them. Children whose parents have given them no guidance, no moral code, who do nothing but cause a nuisance.


We pick them up, the children, put them in foster care, group homes, mental health facilities, and/or juvenile jail.  The parents are held responsible for their actions and often go to jail themselves, or to some kind of program.

The children do not get to roam around and cause problems.  Now this can differ from state to state, but this is how it is where I live.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 22, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> We pick them up, the children, put them in foster care, group homes, mental health facilities, and/or juvenile jail.  The parents are held responsible for their actions and often go to jail themselves, or to some kind of program.
> 
> The children do not get to roam around and cause problems.  Now this can differ from state to state, but this is how it is where I live.


Then your country has a better attitude than mine. Here it's a case of 'you can't do anything, so put up with it'.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 22, 2020)

What society doesn't seem to realise is that these children are allowed to get away with relatively minor things, and then move on to serious crime. These are tomorrow's  criminals.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 22, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> What society doesn't seem to realise is that these children are allowed to get away with relatively minor things, and then move on to serious crime. These are tomorrow's  criminals.


Yup, we try to nip them in the bud, so to speak.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> but why do you think that? I have children in America and Europe,and they are already talking about having a big family reunion once this is all over.
> We are experiencing the consequences of global travel and this may make people more wary of visiting other countries in future. However, we will resume our visits abroad, but we may be more aware of the potential dangers.
> We have all become so accustomed to getting on a plane and travelling to more or less wherever we wish. If we all make face masks and hand sanitisers part of our travel kit, there may be less chance of this happening again.


 I think it's possible because if you watch the video of the link I put on, you;ll see that the doctor there is saying that the vaccines, are carcinogenic, and anyone who refuses the vaccines will be prevented from Travelling... . Now I'm not saying this is definitely going to happen, I'm just putting forward a scenario in which the eminent doctor  is convinced will be the punishment meted out to those who don't comply .. 

You're correct in your assumption  that if we wear PPE we'd be protected if we fly, that's what we're told, that's what we're led to believe.. ... but what happens when you get to the other country and no-one is wearing PPE...that is even if we actually need it, in that..in the video, the doctor explains why PPE is unnecessary because this Virus cannot be passed on person to person in the way WHO are telling us... .._he says!!_

Anyway. these are just scenarios that I'm putting forward , after  researching as much as I can...  people can watch the video or not watch, believe or not believe.. the point is that none of us ordinary people know exactly how this is going to pan out and therefore we need to do what we think will be best for ourselves and our families


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> We pick them up, the children, put them in foster care, group homes, mental health facilities, and/or juvenile jail.  The parents are held responsible for their actions and often go to jail themselves, or to some kind of program.
> 
> The children do not get to roam around and cause problems.  Now this can differ from state to state, but this is how it is where I live.


 ha!! if only that happened here..unfortunately it hardly ever does...unless the children commit a serious crime like murder, then they're put into a facility that treats them like cotton wool..

Some places in this country are over-run by feral kids, whose parents don't care..


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 22, 2020)

chic said:


> I feel anger and frustration mostly because the medical experts are refusing to see the bigger picture here. In my country and in my state, people are scared, financially devastated, and at their wits end.
> ....
> I understand doctors mean to save lives, but what if the condition of existence is not of value to the person saved? It's not sustainable to close every non essential business, allow people to face food shortages and hunger and force people to live six feet apart forever. Why can't they see this and address our concerns?
> ....



After decades of doctors facing lawsuits and practicing cya medicine I think that's what some of the public policy drs are doing intentionally or not. They would rather 'be safe than sorry' but 'safe' is not 'safe' for everyone. Yeah there are some power trips and egos in some states and with the feds but alot of this comes from decades of cya medicine. At times it seems like they are more worried about getting sued or not jeopardizing their license.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 22, 2020)

There have been times I've had to fight back tears and do what's necessary to overcome impending depression. I've lost people to the virus and a friend of mine told me last night that several of her cousins in N.Y. have died. She couldn't even go to the funerals but she said they were able to watch them on their devices. Every day I read such heartbreaking stories, but there have been many heartwarming ones as well. Those help.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Apr 22, 2020)

There's a whole lotta speculating going on here, on what might happen, what could happen, what hasn't happened yet. So-called experts on TV differ in their assessments. Who ya gonna believe? I've quit listening to the news. They are beyond biased, IMO, and make stuff up to fit their own agenda.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> There have been times I've had to fight back tears and do what's necessary to overcome impending depression. I've lost people to the virus and a friend of mine told me last night that several of her cousins in N.Y. have died. She couldn't even go to the funerals but she said they were able to watch them on their devices.


I'm so sorry OED... , it's just terrible, we're just fighting an invisible enemy no-one knows where it's going to strike next.., and I feel that you're absolutely correct,  depressive illness is going to be the next big problem caused by this for those who survive.. not just for losing friends and family to this, but for all the other reasons that have gone along with this, loneliness, lack of ability to work, lack of money, lack of availability for medical/ dental  appointments (aside from the virus) .., so people suffering in Pain for longer..  being cooped up 24/7 with people you don't necessarily like or worse, in abusive relationships... all those and more can cause depression in people who are strong, much less those who already suffer from the Black dog..


----------



## Liberty (Apr 22, 2020)

We are doing "embarrassingly" good here... so I will just shut the @#$% up and pray, pray, pray for all those less fortunate than ourselves.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 22, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I'm so sorry OED... , it's just terrible, we're just fighting an invisible enemy no-pone knows where it's going to strike next.., and I feel that you're absolutely correct,  depressive illness is going to be the next big problem caused by this for those who survive.. not just for losing friends and family to this, but for all the other reasons that have gone along with this, loneliness, lack of ability to work, lack of money, lack of availability for medical/ dental  appointments (aside from the virus) .., so people suffering in Pain for longer..  being cooped up 24/7 with people you don't necessarily like or worse, in abusive relationships... all those and more can cause depression in people who are strong, much less those who already suffer from the Black dog..


All of what you've mentioned here are *big* cause for concern HD. I feel so bad for people who are struggling because they've lost jobs or businesses and have other mouths to feed. A friend of mine said a relative of hers was furloughed; so is my grandson. That made me wonder...can people who were furloughed but not laid off get unemployment benefits? If not, that's a whole 'nother set of problems. I just keep praying for those on the front lines (health care workers, EMTs, police & firemen), our country and our global population. This has truly illustrated that what harms one can bring harm to us all.


----------



## hellomimi (Apr 22, 2020)

chic said:


> And it's my birthday. I had hoped for better than this.


I wish I can say something better than "HappyBirthday" but know that we're all in this together. There's a stranger like me that can feel your angst, frustration, anger in our current situation. I'm giving you a tight cyber hug sister. This too, shall pass.


----------



## hellomimi (Apr 22, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> That made me wonder...can people who were furloughed but not laid off get unemployment benefits?


Based on articles I've read, if one is not laid off but their hours have been cut significantly ( say they used to work 40 hrs per week, cut to 15 hrs) they can file for UI. This may apply only to USA.


----------



## jujube (Apr 22, 2020)

My problems are minor and they too shall pass.  But, I'm sad for those whose problems won't pass.  Those who have died, those who have lost loved ones, those who have lost their jobs and may lose their homes.  Those who may lose their way in depression and despair.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> All of what you've mentioned here are *big* cause for concern HD. I feel so bad for people who are struggling because they've lost jobs or businesses and have other mouths to feed. A friend of mine said a relative of hers was furloughed; so is my grandson. That made me wonder...can people who were furloughed but not laid off get unemployment benefits? If not, that's a whole 'nother set of problems. I just keep praying for those on the front lines (health care workers, EMTs, police & firemen), our country and our global population. This has truly illustrated that what harms one can bring harm to us all.


In  this country anyway ( don't know how the USA system works) if you're furloughed, you cannot claim benefits, because the government pays 80% of your salary (based on  your average earnings  over the last 3 years)  to the employer who then pays it to the employee.

The employer then is expected to top up the missing 20%, but unfortunately it seems most are not, and they're not legally obliged to,  and therefore people who are furloughed are living on 4/5ths of their actual salary (that's even if the employer has even started paying their employees, and  in some cases, they haven't ) ... . However those who were either, Self-Employed ,  laid off/ made redundant..,  or were working zero contract hours are able to apply for unemployment  benefits here which are  called  Universal credit, but from what I read, more than 2 million have applied and they are reporting that  the first payments will not be forthcoming until the beginning of June ...that's a real concern. Many people are currently  living off credit cards, and child benefit allowance...

My daughter has her own business in Spain, she's suffering badly by this, she has a mortgage to pay, and no customers... she's self employed and the Spanish  red tape is appalling, so they've been in lockdown for almost 8 weeks now, and she's supposed to get 300 euros  per month from the govt, not a lot but it would help... but it's not been forthcoming at all...


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 22, 2020)

One just has to remain strong. Depression is bad for the immune system. This will not end soon as some say. Most say it will trend down then reappear in the fall perhaps stronger as it mutates. Getting a vaccine approved will take time and distributing it will be a massive task. Maybe a cure pill will come along. Realistically, I am thinking two years of cautionary behavior lying ahead. Hopefully as hurricane season begins in the Gulf Coast are in May we will be spared a destructive storm forcing people to temporary shelters.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 22, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I think it's possible because if you watch the video of the link I put on, you;ll see that the doctor there is saying that the vaccines, are carcinogenic, and anyone who refuses the vaccines will be prevented from Travelling... . Now I'm not saying this is definitely going to happen, I'm just putting forward a scenario in which the eminent doctor  is convinced will be the punishment meted out to those who don't comply ..
> 
> You're correct in your assumption  that if we wear PPE we'd be protected if we fly, that's what we're told, that's what we're led to believe.. ... but what happens when you get to the other country and no-one is wearing PPE...that is even if we actually need it, in that..in the video, the doctor explains why PPE is unnecessary because this Virus cannot be passed on person to person in the way WHO are telling us... .._he says!!_
> 
> Anyway. these are just scenarios that I'm putting forward , after  researching as much as I can...  people can watch the video or not watch, believe or not believe.. the point is that none of us ordinary people know exactly how this is going to pan out and therefore we need to do what we think will be best for ourselves and our families


It all seems very confusing at present. It's hard to know what to believe. I find it incredible that so many in the medical profession are dying. Because of their work, they are constantly exposed to every disease going, yet this particular virus has affected them more severely than anything previous. 

Presumably we will be given the full facts at some point in the future.


----------



## oldman (Apr 22, 2020)

Empty said:


> This is why we have a bad reputation in so many other countries.  They expect that we are all self-centered and arrogant.  Having spent some time in Belgium, Italy, and France, I had people tell me that I surprised them - They assumed that I would be this way.  The experience taught me to not make broad assumptions about any population.
> [/QUOTE\]
> 
> I never understood why people say that we have such a bad reputation with other countries, yet, we took in 7.2 million new citizens into the U.S. in just the last decade. Talk all you want, but you're not going to convince me that this is true. Yeah, we have a bad reputation. Believe that and I'll tell you another.


----------



## oldman (Apr 22, 2020)

I never understood why people say that we have such a bad reputation with other countries, yet, we took in 7.2 million new citizens into the U.S. in just the last decade. Talk all you want, but you're not going to convince me that this is true. Yeah, we have a bad reputation. Believe that and I'll tell you another.


----------



## oldman (Apr 22, 2020)

Being furloughed or Laid Off is just a play on words. They are pretty much one in the same thing. Plus, if you are eligible for UC here in the U.S., you will also receive an extra $600.00 per week. 

In some cases, people that have been laid off are making more with the extra $600 than they did when they worked.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 22, 2020)

oldman said:


> I never understood why people say that we have such a bad reputation with other countries, yet, we took in 7.2 million new citizens into the U.S. in just the last decade. Talk all you want, but you're not going to convince me that this is true. Yeah, we have a bad reputation. Believe that and I'll tell you another.


Been there, heard that in assorted European countries.  Google it (Americas's reputation abroad, for instance) and read from various other news sources.  It may help you understand.


----------



## oldman (Apr 22, 2020)

Empty said:


> Been there, heard that in assorted European countries.  Google it (Americas's reputation abroad, for instance) and read from various other news sources.  It may help you understand.


Yet, they still keep coming. It must be terrible for them.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 22, 2020)

oldman said:


> Yet, they still keep coming. It must be terrible for them.


I was told by people in several different countries that I 'didn't seem like an American.'  They draw their assessments of us from media and from tourists.  These aren't the people rushing to live in the United States.


----------



## IrisSenior (Apr 22, 2020)

Ya, like us in Canada who all live in igloos! Ha...ha...ha...


----------



## Packerjohn (Apr 22, 2020)

No, I'm not sad but neither am I happy.  For years I have been saying that the world is over populated but no one seems interested in birth control.  Just read that more people might starve than die from Kory Virus.  Then there has been too many people traveling:  too many planes with cheap week long get aways & too many cruise ships.  The world is getting totally polluted.  Think climate change here.  Too many SUVs  & too many 4 X 4 trucks.  The world is in big trouble.  I don't have the solution to these problems.  Fortunately, I'm a senior & I wouldn't be around much longer.  I think that it's up to the young generation to solve these problems; if they are solvable at all.  Time for the young generation to "roll up their sleeves" & get cracking.  Good luck!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2020)

IrisSenior said:


> Ya, like us in Canada who all live in igloos! Ha...ha...ha...


or here where it rains all the time,,  and we all have bad teeth.... and we serve warm beer


----------



## oldman (Apr 22, 2020)

Empty said:


> I was told by people in several different countries that I 'didn't seem like an American.'  They draw their assessments of us from media and from tourists.  These aren't the people rushing to live in the United States.


Honestly, I have been to Europe three times and spoke with several people. A lot of them would tell me that they hope to visit the U.S. someday. I also own a home in Florida and know several former citizens of the U.K. They were very gracious and were glad to be living in the U.S. None of them wanted to talk about guns or anything political.

OTOH, when I was in the Far East, they were very interested in our political system, gun laws, etc. I had to laugh once. When I worked for DuPont back in the ‘70’s, another Engineer (an avid hunter and gun owner) and myself were in Singapore at our plant over there. We were speaking with one of their Engineers and just having a nice conversation about the U.S. and he made the mistake of asking our Engineer, “Why do so many people in U.S. shoot each other?” He answered, “Well, one reason is because people ask stupid questions like you just asked.” You had to be there to see the look on his face, but it was funny. I just shook my head and then I had to walk away.


----------



## oldman (Apr 22, 2020)

Empty said:


> I was told by people in several different countries that I 'didn't seem like an American.'  They draw their assessments of us from media and from tourists.  These aren't the people rushing to live in the United States.


Well, one problem with the media is, a lot of them write articles that they know will draw others ire, hate, etc. The media thrives on bad news. There are also some news outlets that are worse than others. I never thought about it, but I don’t know if I would live in any other country.


----------



## peppermint (Apr 22, 2020)

moviequeen1 said:


> I'm trying to adjust to the'new normal'.I don't watch much of the 24/7 cable news coverage,I switch to other channels
> There is only 1 person I blame for what's happened to our country,he lives in the WH


You must be a Dem.....


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 22, 2020)

Packerjohn said:


> No, I'm not sad but neither am I happy.  For years I have been saying that the world is over populated but no one seems interested in birth control.  Just read that more people might starve than die from Kory Virus.  Then there has been too many people traveling:  too many planes with cheap week long get aways & too many cruise ships.  The world is getting totally polluted.  Think climate change here.  Too many SUVs  & too many 4 X 4 trucks.  The world is in big trouble.  I don't have the solution to these problems.  Fortunately, I'm a senior & I wouldn't be around much longer.  I think that it's up to the young generation to solve these problems; if they are solvable at all.  Time for the young generation to "roll up their sleeves" & get cracking.  Good luck!


One of my favorite words is "stewardship."  According to Merriam Webster, *stewardship* is “the conducting, supervising, or managing of something; especially the careful and responsible management of something entrusted to one's care.”  

I feel that many people of my generation (c 1950's) and my childrens were not good stewards of the planet that we inherited for our 'time-share period.' We have left it in awful shape for the next generations of tenants and set poor precedents.  I tried not to be part of the problem by not being motivated by greed or swayed by the machinations of advertisement-driven consumerism.  My priorities were not widely shared and the world marched past me. When I look back at how the world has changed - that makes me sad.    For all the grandiosity that abounds, we were unprepared for a pandemic and remain so - and that makes me mad.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 22, 2020)

Sunny said:


> I don't think it's as hopeless as all that, Gary. This will end as soon as there is a vaccine.


That's my hope, Sunny


----------



## Packerjohn (Apr 23, 2020)

Empty has it right when he/she said, "swayed by the machinations of advertisement-driven consumerism."  We waste & we pollute.  The trouble is that our society encourages us to keep wasting & polluting.  Cheap credit, the credit card mentality & all that advertising about 2 months of Christmas shopping, Valentine's Day, Easter, Mother's Day, etc. has got us to this point.  I'm not saying we should not have fun or we should not shop; I'm saying that we have not done so wisely & we are to blame for the mess the world has gotten into.  Furthermore, as a former country boy who used to run a trap line when he was a kid, I know that some animals such as rabbits, foxes, etc. have a cycle where they multiple & in about 7 years a disease kills off many of them.  People are like those animals in some ways.  We multiple & multiple without end & then a pandamic hits the world & some of us die off.  It's sad but it's true.  Mother Earth is crying because she has been abused for too long.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Apr 23, 2020)

50 minutes ago, I finished posting. a reply.  This is the last line of the post: "I feel kind of sad all the time."


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Apr 23, 2020)

The news sensationalism has created this mass hysteria.  Over 70,000 people have died this flu season from the influenza.  And that is WITH A VACCINE!  We have 46,000 deaths from CV, and....over 10% of those are misrepresented as a CV death.  And this is with NO VACCINE!  How many innocent live babies are sucked out of their mothers each year?  How many cancer deaths...etc?

98% of the people who contract CV survive and many with minimal symptoms.  We will figure it out.  There is no vaccine for HIV, but drugs to assist. 

What I am saying is all diseases and their deaths are very saddening but the media and their crazy 24/7 hype has created a complete loss of perspective and common sense.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 24, 2020)

peppermint said:


> You must be a Dem.....
> [/QUOTE
> Nope,I'm an independent


----------



## Packerjohn (Apr 24, 2020)

If you look at the British website, "The Guardian", https://www.theguardian.com/world, as I have been following for weeks now, you will find that they are obsessed with photos of masked people.  There is a story here in Canada of a man dressed like a RCMP officer killing 22 people last weekend.  In comparison, we have 6 deaths of elderly people here in my province & Chief Medical Officer for this province is going ballistics with warnings after warnings about rules & more rules.  Six people die from Cornie Virus in 40 days; 22 people killed in 12 hours in Nova Scotia.  If I was a gambler I sure would bet on Cornie Virus being a safer bet than getting shot.  Floridatennisplayer has it right.  It's the media stirring up people.  There should be a law against it.  Unfortunately, there are people would believe anything written on the Internet as "the gospel truth".  HA!


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 24, 2020)

Floridatennisplayer said:


> The news sensationalism has created this mass hysteria.  Over 70,000 people have died this flu season from the influenza.  And that is WITH A VACCINE!  We have 46,000 deaths from CV, and....over 10% of those are misrepresented as a CV death.  And this is with NO VACCINE!  How many innocent live babies are sucked out of their mothers each year?  How many cancer deaths...etc?
> 
> 98% of the people who contract CV survive and many with minimal symptoms.  We will figure it out.  There is no vaccine for HIV, but drugs to assist.
> 
> What I am saying is all diseases and their deaths are very saddening *but the media and their crazy 24/7 hype has created a complete loss of perspective and common sense.*



I'm with you on that.   
A little common sense is needed,  and a lot less of those gossip rags that spew hate.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 24, 2020)

oldman said:


> I never understood why people say that we have such a bad reputation with other countries, yet, we took in 7.2 million new citizens into the U.S. in just the last decade. Talk all you want, but you're not going to convince me that this is true. Yeah, we have a bad reputation. Believe that and I'll tell you another.


I agree with you, @oldman.  During my international travels I've found people to be welcoming and very complimentary about Americans.  Not necessarily about our political leaders, but definitely about the Americans in general.  Same with foreign tourists who visit here.


----------



## oldman (Apr 24, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I agree with you, @oldman.  During my international travels I've found people to be welcoming and very complimentary about Americans.  Not necessarily about our political leaders, but definitely about the Americans in general.  Same with foreign tourists who visit here.


Absolutely, I agree.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 24, 2020)

Packerjohn said:


> No, I'm not sad but neither am I happy.  For years I have been saying that the world is over populated but no one seems interested in birth control.  Just read that more people might starve than die from Kory Virus.  Then there has been too many people traveling:  too many planes with cheap week long get aways & too many cruise ships.  The world is getting totally polluted.  Think climate change here.  Too many SUVs  & too many 4 X 4 trucks.  The world is in big trouble.  I don't have the solution to these problems.  Fortunately, I'm a senior & I wouldn't be around much longer.  I think that it's up to the young generation to solve these problems; if they are solvable at all.  Time for the young generation to "roll up their sleeves" & get cracking.  Good luck!


Actually the birth rate is going down in many countries and populations.  I think cruise ships are done.


----------



## gennie (Apr 24, 2020)

Sad, yes, but also a learning experience, I hope.  So many lessons in so many different areas.


----------



## oldman (Apr 24, 2020)

Floridatennisplayer said:


> The news sensationalism has created this mass hysteria.  Over 70,000 people have died this flu season from the influenza.  And that is WITH A VACCINE!  We have 46,000 deaths from CV, and....over 10% of those are misrepresented as a CV death.  And this is with NO VACCINE!  How many innocent live babies are sucked out of their mothers each year?  How many cancer deaths...etc?
> 
> 98% of the people who contract CV survive and many with minimal symptoms.  We will figure it out.  There is no vaccine for HIV, but drugs to assist.
> 
> What I am saying is all diseases and their deaths are very saddening but the media and their crazy 24/7 hype has created a complete loss of perspective and common sense.


But, this is not new news. This is the way that's is been for years. The news shows thrive on bad news. It's sort of like watching the Weather Channel. If there are no tornadoes, hurricanes or blizzards going on in the country, everything is very calm and the weather people are just going through the motions of presenting the local weather. But, if a disaster strikes, wow, now they have people on the scene standing outside in a hurricane or another person outside during a blizzard. It's like Utopia to them.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 3, 2020)

Almost 70,000 deaths in the US.  Sad, so very sad.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 3, 2020)

From the latest issue of Bloomberg Businessweek magazine: The U.S. reports unemployment data for April on May 8 data. Some gloomy forecasts see it reaching 30% this quarter. The U.S. economy shrunk by 4.8% in the first quarter the biggest slide since 2008. Economists expect the economy  to tumble by a record amount.


----------



## sehr alt (May 6, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I find that more and more I am just sad.  I watch the news less and less, I go out less and less as the virus increases more in my state.  I do more and more things to distract myself, to keep myself busy.  And yet, an underlying sadness is always there.  Who else is just plain sad?



i'm somewhat sad too, but that has more to do with my age than about all the problems out there.


----------



## sehr alt (May 6, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> From the latest issue of Bloomberg Businessweek magazine: The U.S. reports unemployment data for April on May 8 data. Some gloomy forecasts see it reaching 30% this quarter. The U.S. economy shrunk by 4.8% in the first quarter the biggest slide since 2008. Economists expect the economy  to tumble by a record amount.


The economy might well be damaged if we break loose too early and consider our country now open.


----------



## sehr alt (May 6, 2020)

Yes, the economy might take a hit. But we must not consider our country now open. It's too early.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 6, 2020)

sehr alt said:


> The economy might well be damaged if we break loose too early and consider our country now open.


Well, they are talking about sending out more money if the economy stays bad, so, hmm, well, I could use a couple more checks.  In fact, someone suggested, a representative I think, a 1000 a month for a year.  I’m down for that.

After all, it’s just printed paper.  It’s not real.  It’s not backed by gold any more.  Giving so much money to businesses is wrong, give it to the people.


----------



## sehr alt (May 6, 2020)

WhatInThe said:


> After decades of doctors facing lawsuits and practicing cya medicine I think that's what some of the public policy drs are doing intentionally or not. They would rather 'be safe than sorry' but 'safe' is not 'safe' for everyone. Yeah there are some power trips and egos in some states and with the feds but alot of this comes from decades of cya medicine. At times it seems like they are more worried about getting sued or not jeopardizing their license.



I don't think we will have to live 6 feet apart forever. It might be until late this year or into next year.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 6, 2020)

sehr alt said:


> I don't think we will have to live 6 feet apart forever. It might be until late this year or into next year.


Oh, I don’t mind the 6 feet apart.  I hate people crowding up in my space.


----------



## Liberty (May 6, 2020)

oldman said:


> But, this is not new news. This is the way that's is been for years. The news shows thrive on bad news. It's sort of like watching the Weather Channel. If there are no tornadoes, hurricanes or blizzards going on in the country, everything is very calm and the weather people are just going through the motions of presenting the local weather. But, if a disaster strikes, wow, now they have people on the scene standing outside in a hurricane or another person outside during a blizzard. It's like Utopia to them.


Its called "upping market share"...sucking up sound bites is what its all about.  The weather guy holds the power stick when there's a weather related crisis.  Ditto for other types of "bad news" screen shots.


----------



## jerry old (May 6, 2020)

Dallas, Tx May 6, 2020

Close your damn beauty salon!

A beauty salon owner refused to recognize Dallas County mandates to curtail her nonessential business practices.
Her beauty salon has remained open since day one of the current pandemic. She was cited, had to appear in court; the judge gave her seven days to comply
She refused.

She was put her in jail after the judge had continued to offer her alternatives.
She declined, stating her shop would remain open. (Her employees keep the salon open.)

This jailbird lady remains in jail.
The governor and attorney-general and several lawyers have requested her release; they deem the punishment too harsh.
She declines any release.
Currently every half-wit with a soapbox is voicing their opinion.

Just another example of a sad situation -it’s a damn joke: the jailbird lady, the police citing businesses for noncompliance while the court system is reluctant to proceed with these ‘violators.’


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (May 7, 2020)

Yet these liberal governors let rapists out of jail so they can put a lady in jail for trying to work to pay her bills And feed her family.


----------



## gennie (May 7, 2020)

Floridatennisplayer said:


> Yet these liberal governors let rapists out of jail so they can put a lady in jail for trying to work to pay her bills And feed her family.


Common sense is not all that common.


----------



## jerry old (May 7, 2020)

In addition to our beauty salon lady be put in jail for noncompliance-there is a major outbreak of Covid 19 in the Dallas County Jail.
(The *prisoners *throughout the state are being i*nfected*. 
How could they not be, where distancing is impossible?
Your not going to see this on your local or national news,
but your should.  *One infected* person presents a danger to us all.)


----------



## Tally Allyn (May 7, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> _Thousands of protesters have taken to the streets of North Carolina, Missouri, Alabama and Florida to demand governors bring an end to coronavirus lockdown rules and reopen the states for business.
> 
> Revolts against stay-at-home orders across several US states continued Tuesday, as thousands of Americans disregarded social distancing rules to protest against the shutdowns that have left millions out of work but health experts insist are critical to saving lives amid the deadly outbreak.
> 
> ...


I live in NC and no, there were not "thousands" in Raleigh. Many were bussed in to NC. We have a moral and intelligent Governor who has been doing a great job here in comparison to the other Southern and many Northern states! If you refer to the polls, most Americans are not whining about nails, haircuts, beaches, and getting their own way; they support the quarantine. Calm and knowledgable people are using common sense and are respecting others.


----------



## Tally Allyn (May 7, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> And the people who are dying, the jobs and families destroyed, the countries in crisis?  They mean nothing to you?  Not mad, just disappointed and surprised that you do not see beyond yourself.


Sorry -am learning how to post on this site. Disregard please.


----------



## Tally Allyn (May 7, 2020)

Tally Allyn said:


> I think the post was on a different subject. It seems that we all tend to jump to conclusions and assumptions too fast these days. I do it all the time, too, if I do not check myself before I spout off.


----------



## jerry old (May 7, 2020)

There is no understanding of people claiming their civil rights
have been violated.
Well, little buddy, we'll put that on your tombstone:
He knowed he was right and never backed off.


----------



## Tally Allyn (May 7, 2020)

sehr alt said:


> I don't think we will have to live 6 feet apart forever. It might be until late this year or into next year.


I rather be quarantined or 6' apart rather than 6' under! I've still got some living to do!


----------



## Tally Allyn (May 7, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> This is why we have a bad reputation in so many other countries.  They expect that we are all self-centered and arrogant.  Having spent some time in Belgium, Italy, and France, I had people tell me that I surprised them - They assumed that I would be this way.  The experience taught me to not make broad assumptions about any population.


I lived in a village in France and would not respond to Americans when they came thru our village. You could hear them coming! They were loud, arrogant and obnoxious. They had no respect for others at all. We would retreat from the streets until they left like we would when the gypsies came thru. They would loudly exclaim that rice was flowing in the "street gutters" which were actually Roman-built and still functioning well. Everyone in the village knew that I was mortified by the behavior. In my experience, I have found that Americans earn their reputations when they travel outside the USA. Everyone in France took me in as one of their own and I have never had more endearing and loyal friendships as the ones I made in France.


----------



## jerry old (May 7, 2020)

As a reclusive observer of American Culture  I think, (knowing my opinion is chancy) I noted a shift in the 1980's.
Worked 5 months in an extremely large mortgage company,
I begin to know the Yuppies of that era were extremely self-centered, selfish, overbearing.  They were good at beating their chest regarding their financial acumen.

American's have little or no grasp of their history.
We struggled with our national problems until 1945.
Once we became a global power we forgot where we came from.
Yes, Americans are loud, obnoxious, generally, a pain in the ass.  
Our military is better, but if a solider, sailor is on his first tour;
they too act like jerks.


----------



## Tally Allyn (May 7, 2020)

oldman said:


> But, this is not new news. This is the way that's is been for years. The news shows thrive on bad news. It's sort of like watching the Weather Channel. If there are no tornadoes, hurricanes or blizzards going on in the country, everything is very calm and the weather people are just going through the motions of presenting the local weather. But, if a disaster strikes, wow, now they have people on the scene standing outside in a hurricane or another person outside during a blizzard. It's like Utopia to them.


Maybe a better understanding of vaccines and viruses would help? I have found that tv news entertainment shows do not give reliable information. Try some non-opinion print media where education of the subject tends to be required. Television news is more about selling for the advertisers, agendas, and opinions of the news rather than straight reporting these days.


----------



## peppermint (May 7, 2020)

Tally Allyn said:


> Sorry -am learning how to post on this site. Disregard please.


You don't have to be sorry, Tally....I won't Disregard....You are OK....You have every right to speak your mind......


----------



## peppermint (May 7, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Oh, I don’t mind the 6 feet apart.  I hate people crowding up in my space.


Remind me not to crowd you...Even though I don't know you....


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 7, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Lol, I haven’t become accustomed to international travel or traveling to wherever I wished.  That takes money, I don’t have that kind of money.  I’ve never had that kind of money.  I never will have that kind of money.  But if I get the gosh dang stimulus check I will travel to the store and get a new vacuum.


And I did.  Got it yesterday.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 7, 2020)

Floridatennisplayer said:


> Yet these liberal governors let rapists out of jail so they can put a lady in jail for trying to work to pay her bills And feed her family.


Are you talking about the hairdresser in Dallas?   That was a JUDGE who put her in jail; the governor (not a liberal) worked to get her out.


----------



## jerry old (May 7, 2020)

The criminal salon owner (Ha!) was released from jail today by an executive order of the governor.  This was the same
governor who had urged the counties to pass  the ordinances regarding closure of nonessential businesses.

Mr. Trump made a comment, but I would have had to watch the national news to view that.

The law is the law most of the time.
' We will put you in jail if you do not comply.
'We will but you in jail, sort'a, okay?'
'Do right so we won't have to exhibit how ill prepared to cope with the ramifications of this uh, Asian Illness.'

Restaurant owners and other nonessential business
that complied with the orders have gone berserk.
'We complied, lost a fortune only to find out the mandates were a paper tiger'.


----------



## peppermint (May 7, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> And I did.  Got it yesterday.


Great....I'm glad you got it....Especially if you need it....I was joshing with you with my comment....I get fresh sometimes....But I like you.....


----------



## jerry old (Nov 4, 2021)

The Plague:
Texas, the local news reports today,
People in rural cities and towns are dying at a ratio of two- to- one when compared to urban dwellers.
'...a lot of the figures is due to the lack of vaccine, lack of medical facilities.... lack of transportation.'

'The anti-vac people are powerful in the rural, Mount Pleasant Hospital will give you the vaccine in secret, (They will not issue a vaccine
card, instead they will keep *a record of these Secret Vaccinations on a Secret PC at the hospital.') *


----------

